# Welcome to the new East Anglia Rep: MTW



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi,

Its with great pleasure i can announce that we have a new East Anglia Rep, and this is MTW, a.k.a - Max [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Max will take on the role from now and is looking forward to trying to inject some life into his area, which of recent years has been very quiet and not a lot has been happening.

Congratulations to Max, and i wish you all the best in your role as a new Rep. Any help you need, im always a PM away and there are also plenty of other TTOC Reps who will be willing to help you

All the best

Paul


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Another new rep!!

Congratulations!!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks alot guys, really looking forward to getting involved, and trying to liven up this area somewhat! :mrgreen:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to repland


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Well Done Max, where in East Anglia are you from?


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks guys, im from Norwich mate


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Just checking as East Anglia covers a wide area. Good luck with it.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Good luck. Lets hope there are some East Anglia meetings soon.


----------

